# Pre-Gun Season Celebration M & G?



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Going to be warm, breezy, and partly cloudy. I am going to chase some slime from noon till dark. Might pop in after tucking the boat into bed.


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

Paul the best laid palns  Ok who is in. :lol:


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

Due51 will be there between 5 or 6. I'll be the one asking a lot of questions because the more I hang out on the website the more I realize I don't know shiite.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I plan on arriving about 5-6pm. As soon I get off baby sitting duty.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

I'll be there between 5-6.


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

I should be there between 5-6 also......... Have a good deer hunting story to share. Al


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Sorry, folks, but I'll be a no-show.

Seems we have a prior commitment to our Homeschool Group my wife neglected to mention....


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

the good news is that I will be able to attend.... the bad news is that I suppose to be SD by know... Kitty has been in and out of the hosp and doctors office for the last couple days and.... well the short of it is that I'm on a short leash... 1 to 2 hrs drive from the house... so hope to see you guys thurs around 5ish...


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

PrtyMolusk said:


> Howdy-
> 
> Sorry, folks, but I'll be a no-show.
> 
> Seems we have a prior commitment to our Homeschool Group my wife neglected to mention....


Oh no!!! Whose gonna keep attendance now? :lol:


----------



## Frozenfish (Dec 20, 2004)

I might be up for it, I'll keep ya'll posted.


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

I WAS going to be there but now I'm going to be in the woods in Union City. Just got permission to hunt a guys place where they harvested a 10pt last week. 

Let's see...............Marinellis or hunting, Marinellis or hunting.

I'll go with"Hunting" for 12 points, Alex!


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Oh no!!! Whose gonna keep attendance now? :lol:



If someone brings construction paper, safety scissors, and crayons....I think it might be within Neals Skill set?!???


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

I Just got a whopper of a cold last night  I'll see how I feel tomorrow.


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

Sorry gents, I cant make this one.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I won't be able to stay for long,but I'm going to try and swing by after work.Probably be about 6pm


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Ed Michrina said:


> I Just got a whopper of a cold last night  I'll see how I feel tomorrow.


Cold remedy---3 shots of Southern comfort.


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

This cold is kicking my butt. Thanks for the advice Mike. LOL The dock has me on some good drugs that don't agree with alcohol. I'll be sitting this one out. It's probably in everyones best interest. I feel like a walking germ.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Daughter worked late, just picking up the little fart now. Will take too long to get there now. Will make it next time.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

We had a somewhat small turnout:

KBkrause
Deadbird
Deadbirds friend Mark
and myself...

A good time was had by all as usual, we will have to try to get everybody together for our annual pre-christmas gathering!


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

"Deadbirds friend Mark"......

OK, we must ALL work on shaming Mark 'til he gets off his butt and registers here! Every time I see him he tells me he's going to register, but never does...


----------

